# Barking when playing



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

HI guys ,haven't been on here for a while as things have been going well ..No more biting my ankles yay ..I can nearly wear my flares again yay ...Dressing gown in the morning ..no problem..Bear is 5 months and when she is playing with my other dog or on a walk with other dogs,she barks excitedly at them..Jumping at their ears and basically being a happy pain in the rear .I have tried taking a clicker and calling them to me when she starts ..She runs to me ,gets the treat ,then catapults her self again at anything moving ....Shes not nervous or worrying ...shes toooo happy ...any thoughts ..I also put her on the lead when it reach fever pitch ...will this phase end ....please say yes lol


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She sounds strangely like a dog to me! You need to walk her with some mature dogs who will teach her a valuable big dog lesson, that some dogs do not enjoy that level of boisterousness. It hurts to see the correction but it works. If she is one of the rare breed who will not take no for an answer then she might need a correction from you for the over the top attitude. I'd give a firm NO andput her right back onto her leash.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha. She's just having fun! I'm sure this is just puppy stuff and she will mellow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Relentlessly happy - that is how we describe Dot - it doesn't matter who does what to her she just bounces right back in there  Bean has Inzi's complete sympathy. Dot and Inzi play togetehr a lot just because Inzi cannot get Dot to leave her alone  In the end Inzi sort of lies almost on top of Dot pinning her with her fore legs and using her mouth to hold Dot's head on the floor - if she gives Dot any ground at all Dot bounces up and starts pulling her ears AGAIN!
It is not so muh of a problem when we are out since we have discovered Dot's ball obsession - she loves to hold her ball, chase her ball, fetch her ball - more than anything else.
Does Bear love a ball?

Good luck and let me know if you find any alternative solution


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I found walking with mature dogs helped a lot. There is a particular dog (a Westie) who Poppy would not leave alone initially. She LOVES this little fella. Thankfully he was having none of it and in the early days would regularly give her a good telling off - far more effective than anything I could have done. Over several weeks of walking regularly with the same set of dogs (two grumpy old Rottweilers, the Westie, and a Bichon Frise) Poppy grew in confidence but most importantly learned good doggy etiquette.


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys ..I know this is her being a dog ...bu im a great believer of not letting things become habbits..hence my reason for asking ...My other dog is a 5 year old Hungarian Vizsla who normally to be honest would never allow any dog to treat her in this way ...She will snap if any dog worries her or makes her cross ...but with Bear the cockapoo she seems to lose her power ...im willng my viszla to give her a growl or something when the pup is jumping or hanging off her ears but no ...thankyou for your help ..I took a ball on the walk and big dog runs for it and the Bear barks at her head for her to drop it ....lol xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not quite sure how you are using the clicker but to mine the clicker means "yes - that is what I want" and they will come and collect their treat - so if you are using it whilst Bear is being a pain in the arse you may be encouraging the behaviour? You may be using it differently of course 

I would be doing lots of calling to me and rewarding before the excitement levels rise too much and also back on lead when going over the top. Chance is a lot bigger than Molly and thought shoulder charging and knocking her over was great fun at one point  I had to spot early signs she was thinking of doing it and intercepting and lots of putting back on the lead to calm things down before she really hurt poor Molly.

If taking balls - with two dogs I take two balls and thrown different ways until they learn to play together.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi has a ball and Dot has a ball, Kiki can't be bothered 
Inzi gets her ball thrown and then Dot has hers thrown. They do not share  Try taking Bear out on her own for a bit of bonding time with her ball - it really might help. Dot can bark with her ball in her mouth, but it is muffled and she cannot do the whole neck and ear biting thing... If Bean lets her, it is very difficult to stop.
Dot is always very submissive when she meets new dogs, but once she knows them she does tend towards bounciness - however with her ball (or with being that bit older) it really isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

yes good point re clicker ..I was using it as once shes in THAT mode of barking hassling etc the clicker sound would distract her back to me where as me calling her at this stage in the process is ignored ...will try 2 balls ...goodness I need a rucksack ...ha ..


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

laughing at the muffled ball in mouth barking ..good idea ...shes going on a big walk with other dogs tomorrow with dog walker so hopefully she will be taught a few lessons there as well ...eek


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey has done this since she was a pup and at 15 months still barks excitedly, especially at other dogs that do not want to play with her. She thinks every dog should stop and have a play, even if they are on the lead.


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oscar is only coming to 5 months and behaves exactly like Bear and Bailey!!!! 


[email protected]


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

annoying isn't it ....hee hee


----------

